# Golden Community Rodeo Series



## Don (Oct 16, 2003)

*Prizes are rolling in.*

Prizes started rolling in today from: World Kayak, Chaco, Mountain Khaki, Smith Optics, Eco Vessel, Level Six, Shred Ready, Stoney Boater, Kokatat, Rip Clear, RAMP, Thule, and More...

This year is going to be awesome.


----------



## Colorado Whitewater (Jul 28, 2010)

*Important Note:* Due to high water levels and a fast current, the June 10 competition is being canceled. The GCRS will now be June 17, June 24 and July 1. Rodeo competitions will be held on June 17 & 24 and the Down River Fun Race will be on July 1. 

Help us spread the word!
Colorado Whitewater - Competition


----------



## Colorado Whitewater (Jul 28, 2010)

*It's ON! The Golden Community Rodeo Series will be held Wednesday evenings - July 1, 8 & 15.* Compete in the rodeo and/or the fun downriver race for your chance to win some awesome prizes. Or just come cheer on the athletes. Afterwards, join the after party at a restaurant in Golden. 

Help us spread the word!
Visit Colorado Whitewater - Competition for more details.


----------



## Colorado Whitewater (Jul 28, 2010)

Rain or shine... the second Golden Rodeo will be this Wednesday, July 8th. This night's competition is sponsored by Colorado Whitewater, and we have tons of SWAG to give away!!! We encourage you to come support this fun event, compete in the rodeo (no matter your skill level), and WIN some cool prizes. Registration starts at 5pm, the rodeo around 5:30pm. View details here: Colorado Whitewater - Competition

The after-party event will be at Barrels & Bottles Brewery -- 600 12th Street, Golden. EVERYONE is invited, so please come on down.

We would like to thank World Kayak who was very generous in their sponsorship and support. They are dedicated to promoting whitewater rodeos as a competition and as an event, among other growing programs. Learn more by visiting World Kayak – encouraging whitewater kayaking globally.


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

Well the juniors is wide open if any kids were holding out due to the big tricks Henry and Riley were throwing. 

Rumor has is Henry hurt his shoulder and Riley plans to enter expert men's to give Nathan a run for top honors. 

Sorry to hear about your shoulder, Henry I hope it heals quickly.

The features are getting friendlier for the lesser experienced to give this a go as water levels drop. 

Great low key event. No pressure. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------

